# Victorian Gingerbread



## rawzero (Jul 30, 2013)

I am new here, but glad to be here! I am wanting to cut some Victorian gingerbread from 3/4 inch pine and would like to know what is the best method of cutting it. I tried a jig saw - no go. I have a band saw and a scroll saw - any suggestions??


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can cut gingerbread with a scroll saw but it leaves a lot of saw marks on the edges you can't really sand. Then you normally have repetitive parts which need to look alike. I prefer to make a pattern and cut it out with a plunge router. It leaves the edges smooth and since you are using a pattern all of the parts are alike. The downside is since you are working with pine, from time to time a part will blow out ruining it. It makes it so much easier though to throw some of them away is worth it.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

rawzero said:


> I am new here, but glad to be here! I am wanting to cut some Victorian gingerbread from 3/4 inch pine and would like to know what is the best method of cutting it. I tried a jig saw - no go. I have a band saw and a scroll saw - any suggestions??


I'm with Steve, rotary tool will leave a much smoother finish than any saw.
3/4" sounds pretty heavy duty for gingerbread:blink:


----------

